# 2 lost throw bags & Keen shoe on Poudre - above Mish



## troy_hiebsch (Jul 8, 2004)

My group lost 2 throw bags and one Keen shoe on the Poudre last Sunday. We were just above upper Mish put-in when we lost all 3. If anyone found them or has information about them, please call me at 970-222-7110 or email me at [email protected]. Thanks for the help.


----------

